
Review my startup - osmosissupport
Hey, we just released an update for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getosmosis.com. Osmosis gets you creating proposals and project questionnaires fast. What do you think?
======
hagbardgroup
Weird. I was looking for something just like this earlier today, and got
frustrated because the only thing halfway decent I could find were some
documents from RocketLawyer.

My only comment would be that my honest thought is that I would sign up for a
month, pirate your questionnaires, and turn them into my own documents, but if
the service is good enough I would probably not bother.

~~~
osmosissupport
Yeah, fair enough. A bunch of the questionnaires are available publically (see
the footer of the site) because it shows off the product and has some SEO
value - they all have download links to get Office files with the data.

The value of the product is as a CRM tool for people setting up small to
medium size projects (vs $X0 million projects where would have you fill out an
RFI for the customer, which is essentially the opposite of this)

~~~
hagbardgroup
Yes, I noticed that after my original comment and liked it a lot.

In my head (before I've used it) I'm thinking that I could edit these to match
the client and what I think their knowledge level is.

Another pain point for me is getting stuck in extremely long conversations in
person, over phone, or email before a proposal goes through when I'm trying to
do an analysis of the customer's needs. Something that would keep me on track
could help me close sales faster, so I like the idea a lot. More interesting
than most of the SaaS things I've seen in this space.

------
psikorsky
I think this would work well with repeat clients who know exactly what they
want. However, many clients' attitude is I'll know it when I see it, but I
couldn't tell you what 'it' is. Your product will accelerate the 'back and
forth' but won't eliminate it all together, even with the detailed proposal
generator.

------
cryptex_vinci
Everything seems okay. Try sponsoring blog post or bloggers.

------
sycren
I'm commenting on the marketing aspect as a marketing analyst:

I would:

1) Change the navigation of the site making About 2nd.

In About, I honestly find it daunting that there is seemingly only one person
behind it. The number of people behind a product doesn't matter so much, but
it does matter how this is displayed. So for instance there is no info about
Gary on who he is or to his twitter or linkedin. This kind of information is
like a validation mechanism like testimonials and doesn't hurt to add. If
anything, it makes the team member seem more real and accountable even if most
of the users will never contact them through it.

The founder - Dominic St-Pierre is mentioned but there is no info about him at
all.

2) Change your about page by: a) Adding all team member profiles to the page
b) Providing more info about each team member c) Adding twitter & linkedin
links to the team member profile

Example:
[https://hootsuite.com/about/leadership](https://hootsuite.com/about/leadership)
Even larger companies like twitter and twilio do something like this -
[http://www.twilio.com/company/management](http://www.twilio.com/company/management)
[https://about.twitter.com/company/leadership](https://about.twitter.com/company/leadership)

d) Put the team members at the bottom and the text from the founder at the
top. If possible, add a story about why this company was made to solve what
pain points for which audience.

3) Add a call to action button to 'Try Osmosis' in the navigation bar next to
Login. Your call to action on the homepage is very prominent which is great,
but on other pages you need to scroll down and so you probably lose potential
customers. I would be surprised if this didn't increase your conversion rate.

4) To allow more information to be presented above the fold, move your Osmosis
logo to the left allowing you to push up the rest of the content.

5) Consider the structure of your homepage, we have in order: i) Heading -
Telling user what the product is in one line ii) Video - Explaining what
product is in easy format iii) Call to Action button - To get users to sign up
iv) Pain points - how this will help the user v) Integrations - how this will
work with other user applications vi) Testimonials - How other users find it

You should consider adding info about the features in the space where the pain
points reside like - [http://www.twilio.com/](http://www.twilio.com/) That
also helps the user to understand how your software will work with the
integrations. Consider a long form page. Look here for a comparison -
[http://conversionxl.com/long-form-or-short-form-why-not-
both...](http://conversionxl.com/long-form-or-short-form-why-not-both/) If you
can, try to standardise the font-size across all the pages. The 13px text
looks odd in contrast to everything else especially on the integrations page.

Consider moving testimonials up the page. KashFlow
([http://www.kashflow.com/](http://www.kashflow.com/)) has video testimonials
above the fold from different customers and twitter testimonials just below
the fold. If you did move them up, then the testimonials link on the
navigation page could move to a different page with more content -
[http://www.kashflow.com/about/our-
customers/](http://www.kashflow.com/about/our-customers/)

Hope that helps

I need to get off to work now. nb. I used to work as a marketing analyst for
KashFlow and now freelance for different startups, companies & charities -
uk.linkedin.com/in/jameslethem/

~~~
osmosissupport
Thanks, that's really helpful!

